# Upgrade Perl from 5.18 to 5.20



## xy16644 (Feb 5, 2015)

When I originally built my server (over a year ago) I installed perl 5.18 (exact version is 5.18.4).

I see that Perl 5.20 has been around since May last year. Is it worth upgrading to 5.20?

I have no issues with 5.18 but I always like to keep things current and was wondering if its worth going to 5.20.


----------



## getopt (Feb 5, 2015)

Perl5.18 is now the default version for the p5-* ports since 2014-11-26.

In some time the default version will change. Watch /usr/ports/UPDATING
for notes like this:



			
				/usr/ports/UPDATING said:
			
		

> 20141126:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
> AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



Unless you are learning or developing Perl there is no need for installing Perl5.20 now. In that case you might want to have both versions installed.


----------



## xy16644 (Feb 5, 2015)

Aaah, got it. Thanks! I shall remain on 5.18 then.


----------

